# France Trip - Need Advice and Opinions.



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

So if things pan out me and a few friends will be taking a trip to France this summer. Not so much as a biking holiday, but we wanna go for Euro Cup. We also all bike too so I figure I would try and see if I could find us some nice trails to hit while there. 2 birds kinda deal. Still very early in the planning stage. Euro runs from June 10-Jul 10 I believe, so I will be there for about a week I think, somewhere within those dates. We are hoping to catch 1 or 2 games if we can and then we'd like to spend a day or two riding so I'm trying to find us a good home base now, close to a football match or two, and some trails. We are not DH riders at all, mostly XC/trail. If anyone could shoot me some ideas, suggestions or knows of any kinda travel guides I could contact to help I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## dfishdesign (Apr 15, 2015)

Where is the euro cup? where will you be staying?


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

I dont think there is a schedule yet for the football matches, but they usual play all over the country at different stadiums. Its not all played in one stadium. 

I havent booked anything yet, nor finalized any accommodations. I'll book where I am staying based on proximity to the stadiums and trails.


----------



## dfishdesign (Apr 15, 2015)

Okay, well you have tons of options, You don't need a guide but if you only have 1 or 2 days I would recommend one, you'll get the most out of your limited time. Plus there is probably some sort of guide+bike rental deal.


You could go into the alps, I live on the italian side of the border. Places annecy and grenoble are jumping off points for epic riding but If you only have 2 days your taking a gamble on the weather, as it's always unpredictable in the mountains. La Grave is one of my favorite places for technical xc-trail riding. 


If I were you I would try to watch the games in Nice and then ride across the border in finale ligure. Tons of guides, good mix of trails, Italy is cheaper and consistent weather. If you want to stay in france, the Alpes maritimes region has good weather but most trails are more enduro and rugged.


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

dfishdesign said:


> Okay, well you have tons of options, You don't need a guide but if you only have 1 or 2 days I would recommend one, you'll get the most out of your limited time. Plus there is probably some sort of guide+bike rental deal.
> 
> You could go into the alps, I live on the italian side of the border. Places annecy and grenoble are jumping off points for epic riding but If you only have 2 days your taking a gamble on the weather, as it's always unpredictable in the mountains. La Grave is one of my favorite places for technical xc-trail riding.
> 
> If I were you I would try to watch the games in Nice and then ride across the border in finale ligure. Tons of guides, good mix of trails, Italy is cheaper and consistent weather. If you want to stay in france, the Alpes maritimes region has good weather but most trails are more enduro and rugged.


EXACTLY the info I was looking for! Totally didnt even factor in weather! So literally ride across the boarder? or is it like an overnighter kinda trip into Italy?

Thanks very much for the info tho, it really helps me narrow in on some real possibilities.


----------



## dfishdesign (Apr 15, 2015)

Ha, you could ride across the border! But i meant you should spend a night or two in finale, its about a 2 hour train ride from nice, or 1.30 drive. In Finale ligure you'll find tons of shops, guides, bike hotels etc.

I would try to arrive in the evening, then spend two full days riding, leaving on the evening of the second day...more if you can find the time. most trails you can get to leaving from the city and it's easy to find gps routes. if you have a guide they might shuttle you deeper into the mountains. You see alot of enduro films coming out of finale but there is lots of xc/trail riding too.



BigGK said:


> EXACTLY the info I was looking for! Totally didnt even factor in weather! So literally ride across the boarder? or is it like an overnighter kinda trip into Italy?
> 
> Thanks very much for the info tho, it really helps me narrow in on some real possibilities.


----------



## Andrea Dessimoni (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.rocazur.com/fr


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

Bumping an old thread, looking for info on riding near Avignon in June of this year. We'll be over there for two weeks. Any info is appreciated.


----------

